#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΟΑΕΕ: Νέος μηχανικός ΤΕ και ασφάλιση

## panosd

Επειδη μεχρι τωρα εχω ακουσει 3 διαφορετικες αποψεις, μπορει καποιος να μου πει με σιγουρια, νεος μηχανικος ΤΕ
που ανοιγει δικο του γραφειο σε ποιο ταμειο πρεπει να ασφαλιστει?
Αλλος μου ειπε ΤΕΒΕ, αλλος ΤΣΕΜΔΕ. Αλλος οτι πρεπει εκτος απο την εγγραφη στη ΕΕΤΕΜ πρεπει να κανω κ στο ΤΕΕ
για να μπορεσω να κανω εναρξη.
Βοηθειααααααααααα

----------


## Xάρης

Στον ΟΑΕΕ (πρώην ΤΕΒΕ) ασφαλίζεσαι. Εκτός εάν είσαι εργολήπτης δημοσίων έργων (ΕΔΕ) οπότε ασφαλίζεσαι στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (νυν ΕΤΑΑ).
Τ.Σ.Μ.Ε.Δ.Ε. = Ταμείο Συντάξεων Μηχανικών & Εργοληπτών Δημοσίων Έργων
Ως μηχανικοί εννοούνται μόνο οι διπλωματούχοι μηχανικοί μέλη του ΤΕΕ.
Κακώς; Κακώς κατά τη γνώμη μου αλλά δεν το εξετάζουμε σ' αυτό το θέμα.
Να σου πω, έτσι όπως έγινε το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ σε συμφέρει να είσαι στον ΟΑΕΕ.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς βέβαια, μέχρι το 2017 και σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις του Βρούτση, όλα τα συνταξιοδοτικά ταμεία θα ενωθούν σε ένα στο ΙΚΑ.
Όπως έγινε και στον κλάδο υγείας με τον ΕΟΠΥΥ.

Η εγγραφή στην ΕΕΤΕΜ είναι προαιρετική αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Η εγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ γίνεται μόνο για να αποκτήσεις κωδικούς για το σύστημα αμοιβών. 
Ως μηχανικός ΤΕ δεν μπορείς να γίνεις ισότιμο μέλος, ακόμα τουλάχιστον.
"*Β. ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΙ Ή ΙΣΟΤΙΜΩΝ ΣΧΟΛΩΝ*
Για να χρησιμοποιήσουν την Υπηρεσία «Αμοιβές Ιδιωτικών Έργων» οι πτυχιούχοι μηχανικοί Τ.Ε. που ασκούν ελεύθερο επάγγελμα, θα πρέπει με αίτησή τους να ζητήσουν την εγγραφή τους στο βιβλίο Τεχνικών Επωνυμιών του ΤΕΕ και στο MyTEE, συμπληρώνοντας τη *σχετική αίτηση*.
Η αίτηση θα πρέπει να σταλεί με fax (210 3221772) ή ταχυδρομικά (Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας - Νίκης 4, 10563 Αθήνα)"

Για να κάνει έναρξη στην εφορία δεν μπορεί να είναι υποχρεωτική η εγγραφή στο σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ, αφού μπορεί να ασχοληθείς με άλλες εργασίες που δεν εντάσσονται σ' αυτό το σύστημα.

----------

panosd

----------

